# Probleme mit Dolphin

## Erdie

Ich habe, abgesehen von diversen Abstürzen, folgendes festgestellt:

Mounte ich eine externe Festplatte (ext2 formatiert) mit dem Device Notifier, dann öffnet sich selbstverständlich Dolphin. Auf der Platte waren avi files, die ich geöffnet habe.

Ein unmout schlägt fehl, auch wenn Dolphin wieder beendet wurde. Das passiert mir bei USB Sticks und SD Karten  nicht! .

Dieser Verhalten ist reproduzierbar, darüberhinaus habe ich festgestellt, nachdem ich die Platte mehrere Male gebraucht habe, das mein Arbeitsspeicher über 70% belegt war (4 GB instgesamt). Eine Prüfung mit fuser zeigte mehrere kio Prozesse auf der Platte. Ein Töten dieser Prozesse gab soviel RAM frei, dass der Speicher spontan nur noch zu 26% belegt war. Dieser Verhalten ist in meinen Augen schon ein schwerwiegender bug. Die Frage ist, können das auch andere ausser mir feststellen? Oder gibt es Workarounds? Andernfalls würde ich einen bugreport machen.

Grüße

Martin

----------

## Max Steel

Ich nehme mal an dieses Problem ist eine Kombination von den beiden: ^^

speicherleck/bug in kio_trash?

KDE4: kio_thumbnail blockiert USB Geräte

Leider bisher wohl noch kein Lösungsweg in diesen Threads. (Auch keine Diskussion...)

----------

## Erdie

opps, danke für den Tipp, da bin ich wohl nicht allein  :Wink: 

----------

## forrestfunk81

Dieses Problem hatte ich auch (~amd64). IIRC heißt der Prozess, welcher den ganzen RAM schluckt und die Files blockiert kio_thumbnail.

Ich habe Dolphin mit -thumbnail kompiliert und diese Thumbnail-View (oder wie auch immer das heißt, das Vorschau-Frame auf der rechten Seite) abgeschaltet. Jetzt läuft Dolphin ohne Probleme.

----------

## franzf

```
local:thumbnail:kde-base/dolphin:  Enables video thumbnails generation for kde-base/dolphin file manager.
```

Aktiviert nur video-thumbnailing. Das hab ich auch deaktiviert. Aber Vorschau habe ich sehrwohl, und damit auch keinerlei Probleme.

----------

## Erdie

Video Thumbnailing habe ich deaktiviert, trotzdem tritt das Problem auf.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## forrestfunk81

Vielleicht hilft dir der Bug Report weiter.

Ich hab jetzt das Info-Panel wieder eingeschaltet, mit +thumbnail kompiliert und wie in den Kommentaren beschrieben mplayerthumbsconfig auf mplayer statt auf phonon (default) gestellt. Damit habe ich bisher auch keine Memory Leaks.

----------

## Erdie

Danke, das funktioniert bei mir auch.

----------

